# Suche Biker/Gruppe Schwanberg



## tzwenny (4. Oktober 2011)

ahoi.

ich war jetzt das erste mal am schwanberg biken und bin hellauf begeistert.
leider kenn ich mich da halt nicht so gut aus und ich würde gerne das potential dort kennenlernen.
somit such ich anschluss an ne gruppe oder einen einzelkämpfer.

ich bin 33 nicht der unsportlichste aber am bike sicher auch kein konditionsmonster, durchschnitt halt.

wäre extrem kuhl wenn sich hier vielleicht jemand finden würde.


----------



## Sveni112 (1. November 2011)

Moin 

kommt jetzt wohl etwas Spät aber lieber Spät als nie 
Schwanberg ist zwar eher nicht soooooo unsere Tour aber Normal fahren wir den Friedrichsberg  von Abtswind bzw. Untersambach bis nach Castell. Wenn wir gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Motiviert sind dann fahren wir von Untersambach auf den Friedrichsberg und rüber bis zum Schwanberg und von dort aus die Serpentinen nach iphofen runter und durch die Weinberge wieder nach Hause in richtung Wiesentheid 
Also falls mal interesse besteht eine kleine tour über den friedrichsberg zu machen, dann kannst du dich ja mal bei mir melden  

Lg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the2blood (15. März 2012)

hi leute!
dacht ich häng mich hier einfach mal rein da ich das selbe anliegen habe!!
also wie schauts aus wer ist hier aus dieser ecke aktiv und hat auch unter der woche mal zeit und lust auf ne nette tour??
fahr in der regel so 2-3h 30-40km je nach lust und laune!!

g chris


----------



## Yoshimura (15. März 2012)

Tach...

mir geht's genauso. 

Kenn mich im Steigerwald noch nicht so gut aus und würde auch gerne mit ein paar Leuten fahren und nicht immer allein durch die Gegend eiern ;9

Also wenn sich was ergibt - Ich wäre immer dabei wenn es sich von der Zeit (Arbeit usw.) vereinbaren lässt.

lg
Thomas


----------



## Hellracer (27. Mai 2012)

Hätte ebenfalls Interesse an Mitfahrgelegenheiten am Schwanberg/Steigerwald. 

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## bbiker (3. September 2012)

hi in iphofen gibt es einen biketreff .die treffen sich glaube ich zwei mal die woche die nehmen euch bestimmt mal mit fragt halt mal im bikeshop in iphofen nach
gruß


----------



## the2blood (3. September 2012)

danke kenn ich schon allerdings fahren die immer zu zeiten woich arbeiten muß.
is immer weng schwierig als koch leute zum radel zu finden.
gruß chris


----------

